# Mantis and Locust



## Toe (Sep 19, 2006)

My Mantis has made friends with its food. It just will not eat this locust. They clamber over each other, sit looking at each other, they go for long walks in the country, they have similar intrests, who know what they get up to when the lights go out !

I thought it may just not need to feed, but I put a spider in the other day and the mantis had it in seconds, but the locust lives on. The locust is quite big but the mantis has done several locust that size before.

Has the mantis just had enuf of locusts ?

Whats going on.

Do I need to get a new hat ?

Cheers

Toe


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the mantis adult? If so if its female it may be ready to lay an ooth. If it's a nymph it may be ready to shed. First thing that came to mind was it was too big but you said it has ate some that size before. I would take the locust out.


----------



## clemsonfight (Sep 20, 2006)

> My Mantis has made friends with its food. It just will not eat this locust. They clamber over each other, sit looking at each other, they go for long walks in the country, they have similar intrests, who know what they get up to when the lights go out ! I thought it may just not need to feed, but I put a spider in the other day and the mantis had it in seconds, but the locust lives on. The locust is quite big but the mantis has done several locust that size before.
> 
> Has the mantis just had enuf of locusts ?
> 
> ...


This same thing recently happened to me and an adult Chinese. I know it wasnt going to lay an ooth as it was a male. It would eat anything but that large locust. And when it attempted to eat a small locust, the big one jumped on top of the mantid and "rescued" it! lol


----------



## AFK (Oct 15, 2006)

you need a new hat lol


----------

